
Hundreds of Americans Planted 'Chinese Mystery Seeds' - jbegley
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/akz9qk/hundreds-of-americans-planted-chinese-mystery-seeds
======
katsume3
How did these seeds get through customs?

